# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  جنااات   تبيكم ترحبون فيهااا

## جنااات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااته
يسعد مسااااكم ويزهر صبااااحكم بذكر الله تعاالى 
احبتي اتيتكم وكل لي أمل أن القاااء لي مكاااان بينكم 
فهل تقبلوني معكم :embarrest: 
في هذا المنتدى الرااااائع

----------


## علوكه



----------


## شبكة الناصرة

الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحبا بكــم معنا في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية .







*لقد طرب القلب فرحا ً بقدومكم ..* *وامتـلأت العيون ضياءا بمشاهدتكم*
*فـأنتم من تتفتق الأزهار حبـا ً لـه ..* *وتخضر الحقول ودا ً لنسمــاته*
*فـمرحبــــــا ً بــقـــدومـــكم إلــى أهـلكم ...* *ووصــولــكم إلى بيتكم* 
*فـلقد سعــدنا بالنـظر إلـى شــخصكم ..**وفرحنا صدقا ً بمجيئكم*
*ومن أعمـــــاق الفـــــؤاد نـــقول لكــم*









 حللتم أهـــلاً ونزلـتم سهــلاً 


















اميرة باحساسي

----------


## ملكة سبأ

يامرحبا ترحيب ينشر فالاخبـار 
ترحيب من شاعر تحرك شعوره 
يامرحبا ترحيب يكتب بالانـوار 
والنور عم المنتدى مع حظـوره 
اسمك مثل برق يبشر بالامطـار 
والقلب بوجودك تزايد سـروره

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## فرح



----------


## عاشقة المستحييل



----------


## جنااات

> 








هلا وغلا بك اخي الكريم
مرورك اناااار صفحتي

----------


## جنااات

> الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..
> 
> و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..
> 
> واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..
> 
> وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..
> 
> اهلاً وسهلاً ..
> ...



 مديرنااا الكريم
كم يسعدني بل يثلج صدري  :embarrest: 
 مرورك الراااائع
 بين صفحااتي المتواااضعه

وأن شاااء الله  اكون عند حسن ظنك

دمت في حفظ الله ورعااايته

----------


## ام الحلوين

مرحبـا بك عزيزتي جنااات

كم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك 

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك 

وآرائك الشخصية 

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها 

مع خالص دعواي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد


******

----------


## شوق المحبة



----------


## جنااات

> اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مرحبا بكــم معنا في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
غاليتي اميرة بأحساسي

اخجلتيني بهذا الترحيب الرااائع

اسعدني توااجدك

جنااات

----------


## جنااات

> يامرحبا ترحيب ينشر فالاخبـار 
> ترحيب من شاعر تحرك شعوره 
> يامرحبا ترحيب يكتب بالانـوار 
> والنور عم المنتدى مع حظـوره 
> اسمك مثل برق يبشر بالامطـار 
> والقلب بوجودك تزايد سـروره



 

ايتهاا الملكه الراائعه

توجتي صفحتي بحضورك المميز

دمتي في ود

جناات

----------


## جنااات

> 



 
وهلا وغلا بطلتك البهيه

لك خاالص تحيااتي

جنااات

----------


## جنااات

> 



 
ياااا هلاااا ومرحبااا بمشرفتناااا  الرقيقه

 كم  اعتز بتواااجدك في صفحتي
دمتي في صحه وعاافيه

جنااات

----------


## Malamh Cute

نورتي المنُنتدى وإن شآء الله تنبسطي معنا وننتظر منك

احلى المشآركآت :) ..


**

----------


## النظره البريئه

أهلآ وسهلآ بك ِ اخيه في منتدآنآ الجميل ..
أتمنى لك ِ وقتآ ممتعآ معنآ وأن تفيدينآ وتبدعينآ ..

دمنآ أسره وآحده متوآصله دومآ ..

----------


## سموورهـ ..~



----------


## حكايا الشموع

**

----------


## جنااات

هلا وغلا بكم احبتي جميعا 
واشكركم على هذا الترحيب الحلو 
اعتذر على التأخر في ارد ولكن هي الظروف
لكم مني اجمل التحااااايا
 جناااات

----------


## ورده محمديه



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------

